# How's your poo coping in this unusual UK heat?



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Wondered how all the poos were coping in the hot weather - Harley has just simply laid down on 2 of our walks and refused to go any further (I ended up carrying him home on one of them!!) and all he seems to want to do is curl up in the hallway (nice and cool) and eat ice that I give him!!
Any other strange behaviour happening??
Jen & Harley
x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have always had a washing up bowl at the side of the conservatory full of water outside for the dogs to be always got a drink. Over the last few days Jack has decided to sit in it and try to swim in it, with the water going everywhere. He ends up soaked and the other 3 just looked gob smacked at him as they don't like the water  They stay in the kitchen on the cool tiles while Jack is still running around in the mid day sun and trying to swim!!! (What do they say about mad dogs and English men?)

They are all enjoying their ice cubes in the hot weather too.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson is sleeping lots more on our cool tiled floor. I have to say it's been quite nice having him be so lazy instead of jumping all over me to play! I've reduced our walks too as he's really slowed down in the heat and I've been taking him out really early and really late when it's cooler.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We have always had a washing up bowl at the side of the conservatory full of water outside for the dogs to be always got a drink. Over the last few days Jack has decided to sit in it and try to swim in it, with the water going everywhere. He ends up soaked and the other 3 just looked gob smacked at him as they don't like the water  They stay in the kitchen on the cool tiles while Jack is still running around in the mid day sun and trying to swim!!! .


Jack sounds amazing and bonkers!!! Wish we could get a video of that!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The UK is hot... its shocking for our summer  and I don't like to moan as it is so rare..

Tips .. frozen carrots, ice cubes/crushed ice in water bowls, damp towels to lie on (dogs not us lol) and cool evening walks  

Tips for owners.. cold drinks in the a shady area of the garden


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are advantages to Kiki having had a brutally short trim - I am sure that this heat is much worse for dogs with full coats.
We are also lucky living right by the beach - we walk down there first thing in the morning Inzi always swims, Kiki is more of a paddling girl, but she has actually swum this week - very funny to watch as she panics a bit - lots of front leg splashing  If you pick her up out of the water her legs keep on doing the doggy paddle!
In the evening I walk through the wood and actually Kiki's energy levels don't really appear to have suffered at all as she charges off after all the sniffy smells


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

It's been hot here, too, and very humid. Bette refuses to go outside except when absolutely necessary--at most 3 times all day. We are enjoying our central air!

Near Mo there was horrible flooding yesterday, hope she's okay! I think Renee is far enough to be safe?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Reene got it much worse than I did....we were just fine. it hit the west of Toronto and Toronto it's self, but missed over the East.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, glad you're okay, and hope Renee is!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh living near the beach .. perfect in this weather


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We've walked early in the morning but Wilf has still looked for a shady spot....he often plonks himself down anyway. Mable had a quick dip in the river this morning after charging after a ball. They are both asleep with a fan on. How lovely to live near the beach 
No rain forecaste or us . It makes a change.. I hope Renee missed the flooding xxxxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jen62 said:


> Jack sounds amazing and bonkers!!! Wish we could get a video of that!!


Will try and get a video of mad jack and his water antics lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have been running under the sprinkler and dipping in and out of their paddling pool!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not quite sure how Harley would deal with a paddling pool... but would be very funny finding out!! A trip to B&Q may be needed - or try the washing up bowl idea


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a small paddling pool, well it was meant for sand really but I use it for water, Dudley only goes in by himself when he feels really hot, but i've been throwing things in for him to retrieve which is fun. He does really feel it, over at our park on sunday there were 8 dogs all playing but Dudley was the only one that kept dashing over to the shade for a quick lie down before charging back to play again! Been reading up about dog coats and some experts say long/double coats act like insulation and the dogs wouldn't necessarily feel better with it clipped, but maybe as ours are crosses it doesn't work that way.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jen62 said:


> Not quite sure how Harley would deal with a paddling pool... but would be very funny finding out!! A trip to B&Q may be needed - or try the washing up bowl idea


Dudley sometimes puts his head under and blows bubbles in it! hilarious.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Dawn, my groomer said to me that cutting George's coat shorter would not make much difference heat wise as she mentioned that the undercoat acts like insulation for him. Still think he would feel better having a puppy cut????????:behindsofa:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Dawn, my groomer said to me that cutting George's coat shorter would not make much difference heat wise as she mentioned that the undercoat acts like insulation for him. Still think he would feel better having a puppy cut????????:behindsofa:


well he would be carrying a little less weight I guess, and be easier for you to groom anyway. Apparently there was an experiment done with 2 identical litter mates (border collies I think), one had a coat clipped the other didn't and after various exercises, agility etc when it was warm the clipped one was showing more signs of overheating, but I know of many people (including lots on here) who say the dogs definitely seem to suffer less after a clip, so I do wonder if it is just certain breeds.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just seen this - looks good (hope link works)http://www.groomers-online.com/shopimages/products/normal/ZM3357.jpg oops only pic, its a cooling coat, £14.99 at the mo. will try to link to full page.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know several agility dogs that wear similar at outdoors competitions in the summer (obviously they have to take it off while competing). 
I have seen a dog collapse with heat exhaustion and it was literally held in a trough of water for about 5 minutes (it didn't struggle).
The trough was in the corner of the cow field - the owner had been slinging balls repeatedly and the dog, a collie was too thick to give up - it staggered and collapsed and the woman started shouting for help; several people were walking in the area, but it was a bloke with a selection of gundogs that just picked the dog up and dumped it in the trough.
It seemed ok after and hopefully the owner learnt a lesson.

_"Dawn, my groomer said to me that cutting George's coat shorter would not make much difference heat wise as she mentioned that the undercoat acts like insulation for him."_

Kiki was pretty much shaved because I was struggling to get all the seeds out of her coat. Her coat is still less than 2cm long on her back and a lot shorter underneath. It is much easier to keep her seed free and she is certainly not too bothered by the heat... Also very quick to rinse her clean after a trip to the sea and she dries very quickly. 
Can't say that I love the look, but she is a happier dog - she was getting really fed up with the twice or three times daily sessions to get sticky seeds out of her coat. It was forget me not seeds that were the initial problem - now sharp barbed grass seeds, horrible things.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

omg don't talk to me about seeds grrrrr. Hubby took 3 dogs out for a walk/run this evening and they are covered, I mean covered in seeds, so that's me off to do more brushing... I only combed them all this morning  .. never mind they are all happy and had a great run without too much heat  

Would love to see more photos of Jack please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola looks for water... Any water and bathes!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i have AC in the house so she is pretty comfee in the house.but she used to want to stay out all the time until it got so hot ,and now she is out for a short time and then she wants to go in..i give her ice and she runs that all over the floor till it is gone and then wants more..but she gets her hair cut tomorrow ,so she will be a little better and i will be able to brush her then her hair is so thick and curly you cant get a brush or a comb through it.i will try to get a pic at how thick it is ok


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

here we go. this is a good pix of her hair. can you all see how thick and curly it is ,looks like she had a bad perm Haa Haa,,and is next to imposable to comb or brush..but one god thing she only gets knots in her ears no where else


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Living in the states . . im wondering what is considered Hot weather?? We have had an unusual amount of rain so its only been hot just today . . was 94 degrees, but the humidity is horendous here . . about 84% today. Feels like you are slapped in the face with a wet HOT towel when you walk outdoors.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess that depends on where in the US. Florida in the summer time can get to the 100's and of course high humidity. I think a couple of weeks ago it got to a "feels" like temp of 102. But mostly hangs around the low to mid 90's. The 7 forecast is predicting 90-93. 

That's why all the Norther's head back in May. To beat the heat. 

I'm wondering how hot in gets in England??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well here in Phila. we have had three heat waves so far (that is over 90 deg.)we just got off one heat wave and today was 89 and tomorrow goes right back to 90 again,i really think that this year it is hot all over.,the west coast just got off of a streak of 100 deg.days


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So the first time it hit 100 degrees, these guys were not having it. They'd go outside for a few minutes quickly do their business and pant at the door. Even worse, sometimes Beemer wouldn't even go just wait and then promptly peed on the rug. They got better and would find shaded sections in the grass and lie on it when outside. Inside AC and tile. So when it was really hot a couple of weeks ago, they ran outside, did their business and would collapse on the floor as if they ran a marathon. On those days I swear they slept almost 20 hrs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The temperature in UK at the moment is in the 80s F. On Saturday it is going to reach 86. The trouble is in UK it is very rare to have aircon in people's homes and plenty don't have it in the workplace either. My school has no aircon anywhere and the classrooms have large old fashioned sash windows that take in a lot of sun and only open at the top and the classrooms are airless and sweltering like saunas in this heat!
My dogs have nowhere to cool off other than their paddling pool as outside is hot and inside is hotter!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Compared to parts of the States it is obviously not too bad here - but after our last summer, winter and spring this is unbelievable (and lovely, I am not complaining )
For all of us, dogs and people, it is a good excuse to just not rush.... next we need to introduce a compulsory siesta


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

......not very well! Daytime isnt too much of a problem as Darcie trys to find shade in the garden and weve had the water sprinkler on in the garden for her but evenings and bedtimes are a problem! She has always slept in her bed in the kitchen with the door closed and not been a problem but the last 2 nights when weve left her she has just barked and not settled so last night we decided to put her bed upstairs on the landing, she kept getting on our bed but i put her back in her bed (dont mind her on ours in a morning as we always have her upstairs on the bed but dont want to make a habit of it all night everynight!) after 5minutes of wondering around she laid at the side of my bed on the carpet and slept until the morning when she then got on the bed for an hour until i got up for work! Going to try her back in the kitchen tonight but after last night I think she will prefer to stay upstairs. 

Any ideas/suggestions to keep her cool and settled in the kitchen or would you just leave her bed upstairs now and hope in time she will get used to sleeping in it there rather than on the carpet - she blends in with the cream carpet so dont want to be standing on her if I go to the toilet in the night  x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea air conditioning is must in Florida. You wonder how people dealt with the heat before the days of air conditioning, but I think back then homes were design for that.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Yea air conditioning is must in Florida. You wonder how people dealt with the heat before the days of air conditioning, but I think back then homes were design for that.


I grew up in Nassau, Bahamas, and we did not have A/C nor even ceiling fans, but every single exterior wall had a large window in it, even the bathrooms. We still melted in the summer, but you are right, the houses were built differently. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Living in the South in the US I never thought about the lack of airconditioning there!! That makes total sence, thanks Tess for that info. We have air in all cars, stores, classrooms and very rare not to have in every home! So at least there is escape for us. Its so very standard here I never thought about it in that light. It does get sweltering here with a high humidity index and can reach 110 to 115 heat index. Sami and Carley make quick work of their business between 11am and 4pm. They stick to the shaded areas around the house. They do their "orbits" in the evening time and early mornings.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Nanci, we went to Maine a few years back. One of the places we stayed at was on the coast and a bit "hot" at the time. We stayed at a B&B and asked about air condition. Oh we don't have that..  They looked at us as we were from another world. LOL They said just wait a few minutes. Well they were right when that sun was going down the temp must have drop a great deal more than what we were use to. They were right. But that was Maine not Florida. 

All our dogs had short hair when I was a kid. So will have to make sure our dog doesn't get overheated.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger gets her hair cut tomorrow ,and she will be cooler i know it .her hair is just to thick


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

Colin had his Neutering operation just as the heatwave hit and i've been worried he's been depressed because of that and not the heat! Having read these posts it sounds like he's too hot which explains him stretching out on the tiles and his head flopping all over the place while he's wearing his protective lampshade - poor thing!
He definitely brightens up in the evening but he's a shadow of himself in this weather.
may get him a paddling pool for the garden this weekend!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hello this is my girl ginger after her hair cut this morning, she looks good right all her hair is gone haa Haa but she is cooler.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ginger looks lovely. She is such a curly girl


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes she is .she puts a sheep to shame.so thick and curly .i can not comb it and i can only brush it with my wire hair brush..i do that on her back and sides and the regular brush on her tummy.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> yes she is .she puts a sheep to shame.so thick and curly .i can not comb it and i can only brush it with my wire hair brush..i do that on her back and sides and the regular brush on her tummy.


Amiee Jane has a thick curly coat, too.


----------

